# DUNGEON of DREAD!



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just compiling some images and maps i've been playing with.  This is not part of a campaign or anything, just me goofing around.  This is what happens when i don't get to game regularly enough.   

So...

DUNGEON OF DREAD​
Enter if ye dare...



EDIT 4/29/08: You know, after i posted these early pics the story evolved more.  I'm going to have to go back and change them, and add the groups of heroes early on.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)

It all started with a map.









But no normal map.  A _treasure _map.  A guide to a dwarven city that fell to ruin long, long ago.  Buried in a land of hostile rocky peaks and deep, undisturbed lakes, the dwarven hold has remained lost to civilization. 







Now, a hundred years later, several parties of valorous young dwarfs have come to this place to claim glory and gold!

They are willing to risk their lives, but first they'll have to deal with the dark things that fill the gaps and hollows since their forefathers left...and that WON'T be easy...


This is not the pristine, mighty citadel of yore...






...but a dank, EVIL dungeon, a place overrun by monsters, by hideous beasts and abominations that shy from the light.

For example...


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)

deleted. I used trogs later on with better pics.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 21, 2008)

Obviously, they have their work cut out for them!


----------



## Lalato (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice job.  Keep 'em coming.  


--sam


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)

...more to come...


----------



## BradfordFerguson (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)

BradfordFerguson said:
			
		

> Very nice pictures!




thank you!  I was thinking that i just don't actually get to USE these things much, so i might as well start.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 22, 2008)

Heh, this is good fun...

Feels almost like a TV show - put some more heroes in!


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Heh, this is good fun...
> 
> Feels almost like a TV show - put some more heroes in!




More heroes, yeah, that's a good idea.  The dwarves were sort of an afterthought when i was clicking these off.  Heck, i might even stick in a whole dwarven troop now...


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 22, 2008)

love it----where did you get the other non-DDM drider from, I gotta have one!


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 22, 2008)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> love it----where did you get the other non-DDM drider from, I gotta have one!




It's the Vagary from Doom 3.  Fantasy Flight makes a DOOM boardgame with some absolutely fantastic minis.  I'll post some in the next segment maybe.

Edit: they don't come painted, but the sculpts are so good you can hardly mess them up.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 22, 2008)

ITS A shame they dont sell those minis separate from the game


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 23, 2008)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## rowport (Apr 23, 2008)

*Totally Cool!*

This thread is absolutely great!  Totally fun!  Keep it up!


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)

...and more to come...


----------



## Neil Bishop (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great thread! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 24, 2008)

Neil Bishop said:
			
		

> What a great thread! Thanks for posting.




Thanks so much.  i'm glad everyone's enjoying them.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 25, 2008)

The paint job on that little Warhammer mini is quite atrocious, i know.  I still like him though.  Makes a great battlerager.  Maybe one day i'll get around to sprucing him up, I really need to practice painting more.


----------



## rowport (Apr 27, 2008)

What in the heck are those freaky looking things in posts #38 and #39??  The kind of remind me of a Sam Keith comic book.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)

rowport said:
			
		

> What in the heck are those freaky looking things in posts #38 and #39??  The kind of remind me of a Sam Keith comic book.




#38 has cacodaemons from the Doom boardgame.  Specifically modeled after the Doom 3 videogame actually.  I figured they would make cool beholder-kin.  The thing in post #39 is just a photoshopped roper mini.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)

So, i guess what started out as a bunch of random pictures has evolved into a simple story. Two groups of dwarven adventurers have returned to the complex, and are fighting their way to the lower levels.  A clan (pod? array? family?) of Beholders lives there along with other assorted nasties.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 28, 2008)

This is fun!

joe b.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 29, 2008)

That disintegration ray is actually from the Death Star.  Seemed appropriate enough.


----------



## Beren024 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Keep it coming!*

Thanks for the nice break in the day.  I loved the fire-blasted (and smoldering corpse) of the gnome.  Surely there's a few drow priestesses down there somewhere with a bewildering array of spell effects just waiting to be photoshopped in...


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 29, 2008)

Beren024 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the nice break in the day.  I loved the fire-blasted (and smoldering corpse) of the gnome.  Surely there's a few drow priestesses down there somewhere with a bewildering array of spell effects just waiting to be photoshopped in...




Oh, hey Beren! I know you.  Well, i can say for sure that there are more beholders down there with a bewildering array of eye beams...


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Nebulous (May 1, 2008)

If you're enjoying this thread, i decided to move it to the Story Hour here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4196143#post4196143

I made a lot of changes in the beginning (lots of new pics and dialog), and since it was becoming a cohesive story, i went with the flow. I'll probably stop posting here and move it there.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nebulous (May 16, 2008)




----------

